# Freshpet rolls and drinking more



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

So sometimes I like to give the boys a treat of freshpet, or switch it out to give them something for dinner, well I noticed when I do, they pee sooo much more! When I brought this up to Freshpet I found out they did have several reports of dogs drinking more when eating these rolls. Well, that doesn't make sense to me seeing as how there is more water in the roll then there is in kibble....

I copied this from the ingredient list on their website:

Ingredients:

Beef, Chicken, Beef Liver, Eggs, Beef Broth, Carrots, Brown Rice, Peas, Rice Bran, Soy Flour, Carrageenan, Salt, Natural Flavors.

Vitamins:

Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid.

Minerals:

Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.


Anything in there that should cause the dog to drink more? The product is suppose to have 73% moisture, doesn't that seem odd?

http://freshpet.com/product/freshpetselectbeefrecipe/


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

The salt. 
The added salt in the food is going to make them drink more. At least, that's what I think anyway haha


----------

